# Drying



## bho_expertz (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi all,

Have a question ... Apart of personnal taste there is any difference between drying the plants upside down or horizontaly in drying nets ?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

the only thing I have noticed is the buds flatten out when drying horizontally


----------



## King Bud (Dec 15, 2011)

Some trichomes get mushed off in the net.

Drying vertically makes the leaves fold down over the buds, protecting them. I found it's easier to remove leaves this way once cured.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 15, 2011)

I manicure all my buds prior to drying--I believe that you disturb and damage the trichomes far less trimming while the plant is it is wet rather than dry.  In addition, I find it way way harder to trim a dry plant than a wet one.  I don't really understand leaving leaf material to "protect" the trichs...protect them from what?  

I always hang my buds vertically if possible.  I do notice that small bud that needs to be dried on a screen always seems to leave trichs on the screen.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

I do both, and on the same plant. I trim all the lower buds first, then usually grow lazy and walk away, sometimes leaving the bottom buds untrimmed until dry (both my PE's would be examples lol). I don't see it any harder, but I do think there's a little more damage.

I said lower first...well, it's hanging upside down, so it's truly the top buds, just on bottom :confused2:  :rofl:


----------



## King Bud (Dec 15, 2011)

I read that leaving the leaves on allows the center of the bud to more evenly dry, because the fluid paths are still intact.. though I can't verify this.

As I understand, it protects during the curing process, assuming they're jarred and rotated after slow-drying. Leaves were removed after cure, just before storage.

I found it easier to trim when dry; I would sort of hover one hand around the bud, while gripping the stem with the other, and with a little squeeze they would crackle off; then pinch off the larger fan leaf stems.

I found I could easily rip off the larger fan leaf stems, right down to the center stem, which wasn't effective when wet.

I definitely notice that the small leaves at the top of the bud shrink into the bud, making trimming that part impossible; unlike when trimmed when dry.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

Many times, the leaves will rip off with a "string" connecting to the stem still, causing some buds to get ripped off accidentally...slow works best!


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 15, 2011)

So no one dries in nets ? 

I will have a space to dry that is 2x2x4. I don't think i will able to hang 8 in there :doh:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 15, 2011)

King Bud said:
			
		

> ....I found it easier to trim when dry; I would sort of hover one hand around the bud, while gripping the stem with the other, and with a little squeeze they would crackle off; then pinch off the larger fan leaf stems.
> 
> I found I could easily rip off the larger fan leaf stems, right down to the center stem, which wasn't effective when wet...



LOL--this is funny.  I trim when wet for the same reasons.  When wet, the stem snaps quite effectively for me and does not have that string thing that Roddy mentioned.  When dry, it is so much harder for me and my fingers end up way way stickier, telling me that I have pulled more trichomes off.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 15, 2011)

JMO but if i trimmrd dry bud i would lose my mind.


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 15, 2011)

I trim my buds wet, and then hang in nets bho.  Trimming dry bud is maddening!


----------



## BlueNose (Dec 15, 2011)

Like most everyone else, I trim while wet. I set my buds on wax paper covered cookie sheets. A few trichs fall off but not an amount that could remotely affect the quality. The best part is rubbing the pad of your finger around the wax paper and picking up a fine layer of what makes a nice little hash wafer.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 15, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> JMO but if i trimmrd dry bud i would lose my mind.



Yeah, I just hate it too.  On occasion I have cut a plant and then something intervened to prevent me from trimming right away.  Trimming dry bud makes me crazy.  If too dry, I don't deal with it and it will just go into the hash making baggie.  I also hate it when the leaf wraps up around the bud and is almost impossible to trim off.  I think leaf material just smokes nasty and I want absolutely as much leaf material gone as is possible.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> So no one dries in nets ?
> 
> I will have a space to dry that is 2x2x4. I don't think i will able to hang 8 in there :doh:



I hang complete plant when trimmed...no rack!


----------



## Budders Keeper (Dec 16, 2011)

> When the plants were ready for harvesting, the caretakers hung them to dry or used screens as drying racks, balanced on upside-down paper cups, police said.


Apparantly that's how they do it in Chicago . I trim before drying. I believe the "leaf on to protect tric's" started with guerrilla growers who dried outside in the elements. It would help keep light off buds and protect from wind. This is second hand info but seems logical. Not much to "protect" trich's from in a controlled environment.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok guys thanks. Will think a little more and research. Thanks again :aok:


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 16, 2011)

the idea to hang upside down is an old tale imo, i guess they use to think some goodness would run down to the bud by gravity, i think most realize this is not true, i believe we hang upside down just because of the convience. jmo


----------



## Roddy (Dec 16, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 16, 2011)

I trim off the biggun leaves and leave the sugar to dry w/ the rest, then trim. I smoked some scissor hash last night (Jack47 strain) and i was way nicely buzzed...lol. That's how I roll. dif strokes for dif polks, lol

7ge


----------



## Roddy (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah, we just torched some PE finger hash, gotta love it!!! Your last little bit there says it all...no one way is wrong (unless maybe you use a tree shredder lol), do what is best for you!


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks dman and the rest ... Need to figure out if the 200&#8364; investment in another tent is worthy or perhaps i dry in the room where i have the tent, but i have a little clarity there.

What do you guys would do ? Buy a new tent just for drying where you need to use a dry net or hang them in the room with a little clarity but no direct light ?

I also love the trim hash ... Almost remember me Nepalese Temple Balls


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2011)

I just hang mine in a dark room with a blackout curtain in the window


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 17, 2011)

And it is totally dark ? Do you guys hang in totally dark places ? Mine is dark for most part of time with like 10% clarity for 5 hours. Should this be a good place to dry ? I'm thinking it is good. What do you think ?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2011)

Even with my blackout curtains it still leaks around the edges a little bit. I have not experienced any difference in my buds.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 17, 2011)

My curtains are like that. Thanks pcduck. That was exactly what i was looking for a answer. Hit it man you deserve it .

:48:


----------



## Jericho (Dec 17, 2011)

I never have problems using a net to dry. What i do is trim the plant down completely while its still standing in soil and then cut off the buds, nugs and lay them in a shelved box (Shelves are made from cotton threaded back an forth) with a small extractor fan pulling air through the box. 4-5 days later i transfer to jars to cure and extract the last of the moister. 

I find it much harder to manicure/ trim dry bud because it retracts into the bud, means you have to disturb it much more to get a clean bud. 

Hanging upside down is only done so the bud doesn't touch anything while drying. If you use a fine net then i dont see it making much difference. 

Tc


----------



## Roddy (Dec 17, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> And it is totally dark ? Do you guys hang in totally dark places ? Mine is dark for most part of time with like 10% clarity for 5 hours. Should this be a good place to dry ? I'm thinking it is good. What do you think ?



No, my room is nowhere near completely dark...well, at night it is!  I see great results though...would I see better in total darkness?


----------



## Jericho (Dec 17, 2011)

The reason for drying, curing and storing in the dark is because light damages the trichs. I do not know to what degree but it does not help to keep them at there best.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 18, 2011)

Hmmmm, would be interesting to see how much difference a touch of light can make, but I have absolutely no space at this time I could even try to make into a darkroom! Well, the bedroom, but it's not heated and not used in winter months, so not good for drying either. Maybe in the spring!


----------



## bwanabud (Dec 18, 2011)

I have 2 of these racks...6' x 8' dry in the dark, slow fan circulating.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 19, 2011)

sweet racks man :aok:

thanks for sharing

:48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 19, 2011)

bwanabud said:
			
		

> I have 2 of these racks...6' x 8' dry in the dark, slow fan circulating.


 
that IS a cool drying rack(s)...:cool2:


----------



## bwanabud (Dec 19, 2011)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> that IS a cool drying rack(s)...:cool2:


 
Thanks bro  Works great, has square plastic mesh(like guttergard)zip tied to the piping....lots of airflow, minimal surface contact...so no molding issues at all. Because of the design, very strong structurally.


----------

